# Flashdrives to save Ipod music?



## AnonMom (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi .. I have not visited this forum in some time - I hope you don't mind me posting a question to you all. 

I have two children, both whom own ipods and I just purchased a new ipod for my husband for Christmas. The kids have a lot of $ invested in their itunes and I'd like to help protect those investments. 

I have a Dell computer and everyone has their own log on. Each of my kids have their own music library and my husband will soon have his own as well. The kids ipods are 4GB and my husbands will be a 16GB. 

I would like to purchase each of the kids (as a stocking stuffer this year) a flashdrive to back up their music libraries. Could someone recommend a good one? Or are they all basically the same? I purchased myself a Sony Microvault (4GB) flashdrive last year to store my digital photos and it has worked just fine. Since each of their ipods only hold 4GB, should I just get them each the same Microvault? 

I am a total novice to ipods and itunes and the kids will have to figure out on their own how to backup their libraries to the flashdrives, but I just wanted to make sure this could be done before I purchase the flashdrives and wanted to know if there was a specific brand and size of flashdrive that I should look for based on the ipods they have.

Could any of you help?

Kind regards.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

iTunes files are just data. It can be copied to any flash drive.


----------



## AnonMom (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay .. thanks. I thought itunes were different from other mp3's. 

I appreciate your input. Have a good one.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

iTunes files are not the same as MP3 files, but that doesn't mean they're not just data. Flash drives don't care what types of files you copy to them.


----------



## AnonMom (Dec 31, 2006)

Okeedokes .. and if something were to happen to the original files on the computer and they had to reload the ipod from the flashdrive, the music will play fine, right?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

How much music do they have? Will it all fit on one 4GB flash drive? That's pretty small compared to the size of an average iPod. The music files and the iTunes library and configuration files also need to be backed up.

This is regardless of what medium (flash drive, disk, etc.) you choose. Again, the type of flash drive has absolutely nothing to do with the ability to backup and restore files. Any files.


----------



## AnonMom (Dec 31, 2006)

My son has saved 3GB worth of music/videos/podcasts on his 4GB ipod .. not sure about my daughter - she probably hasn't saved as much on hers.

So in addition to the amount of music files, I need to consider the size of the library files and such .. thanks - hadn't considered that at all. Maybe I should consider getting 8GB flashdrives (double the size of the ipods).

Thanks again for your input. Have a nice night.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

Maybe a flash drive slightly over the ipod's storage capacity would be good, for extra data. When your looking at flash drives make sure you get a good quality one, no point in backing data up if the backup is just going to fail, a good Sony Sandisk or Lexar (to name a few) would be good choices.


----------



## AnonMom (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks so much. I'll probably shop for them this weekend.

Kind regards.


----------



## DeathPgt (Jan 18, 2008)

If your computer happens to fail you can always just re-download iTunes and use your old log in information and put the music back on the computer and it will recognize it.

iTunes does (generally) use .m4p file type, which is used so you can't buy an MP3 and share it with everyone. But as long as you have a valid iTunes log on associated with the files, you should be fine.

Does that help?


----------



## AnonMom (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay DeathPgt .. you're talking greek to me here! ;o) I always thought that if your computer crashed, you lose your itunes music .. so that's not true? itunes actuallys saves all your music under your profile/login? 

Thanks for your reply


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If all songs are synced to the iPod, then they're in two places: on the computer's hard drive and on the iPod. If something happens to the copy on the hard drive, it may be possible to restore from the iPod. Having a backup of the iTunes library is still recommended.


----------



## AnonMom (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay, gotcha! Thank you. I bought the flashdrives today!

Take care.


----------

